# LIMA: maquetas de proyectos y obras!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ustedes los limones deben seguramente conocer bien cada uno de estos proyectos, algunos estan culminados, otros en construccion, otros por empezar........me disculpan, no se los nombres de cada proyecto









































este es el paseo de la muralla:

































Paseo de la republica:









































































*YA VIENEN MAS..................*


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Espectaculares las maquetas y que ancha se verà la avenida. un muac.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buen thread, excelentes proyectos!


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

1. El primer proyecto mostrando las áreas verdes en sí, lucen FENOMENALES!. Es decir, le cambiaran grandemente el rostro a Lima.

2. Los pasos a desnivel, los puentes y libramientos, lucen HORRIBLES, se parecen a los de México D.F. (mi país).


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

He visto esas maquetas en la plaza mayor, alucinantes ^^


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ok !...... alguien de uds conce las obras cuyos nombres para mi son incognita???


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

asi dicen sera el estadio de alianza lima


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

toño said:


> asi dicen sera el estadio de alianza lima



en dónde lo harán?


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

en matute, piensan demoler el actual estadio para hacer este portento, con palcos suite y todo.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

en que parte de la ciudad esta esa expo de maquetas???? se ve bonito el parque que se ve en donde estan emplazadas....................


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no recuerdo bien, creo que por la primera cuadra de la av argentina, pero eso fue en octubre 2005 en uno de mis viajes a lima........

el estadio victoriano no se demoleria, se ampliaria!


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

puedo mostrar fotos de de maquetas en otros paises?
como prueba les mando esta








puedo


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

QUE DICEN? PUEDO APORTAR MAS FOTOS DE ESTE TIPO EN ESTE THREAD?


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

^^ yo creo que maquetas de otros paises no pertenecen aqui ,, son muy vanguardistas y todo , pero en el foro peruano debemos ver nuestras maquetas y proyectos ! ,, una opinion mia ,, buena la intecion de Tonio !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas maquetas, Sky!!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

toño said:


> en matute, piensan demoler el actual estadio para hacer este portento, con palcos suite y todo.


me parece que la obra no cuenta con el demolimiento del actual estadio sino mas bien agregarle la parte de las suites, si te fijas bien en la parte de la cancha y las tribunas viene a ser el mismo estadio.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Aqui les pongo una columna escrita en PERU21 por el Arq. AugustoOrtiz de Zeballos, el Autor del proyecto

Augusto Ortiz de Zevallos 

El proyecto para relanzar el Estadio de Alianza 
Intimos tiene un buen estadio, pero su entorno es inseguro, por lo que muchos hinchas no van. Aquí, una fórmula para ponerlo al alcance de todos.


Cuando se celebraba el Centenario de Alianza Lima, algunos socios colaboradores promovieron proyectos de largo aliento y se me invitó en mi condición de arquitecto y aliancista a ayudar a perfilar soluciones.

Entre los más entusiastas y activos estaban el sociólogo Aldo Panfichi, Fernando Tuesta Soldevilla -hoy jefe de la ONPE- y Constantino Carvallo, director del colegio Los Reyes Rojos, por donde pasaron Jefferson Farfan, Junior Viza y el 'Zorrito' Aguirre con excelentes resultados.

Entre las preocupaciones de todos estaba una central: cómo modificar y mejorar el inseguro y conflictivo entorno de Matute. Y es que, tal como está, representa para Alianza Lima un serio problema, ya que inhibe a muchos de ir regularmente al estadio.

Hasta ha habido quienes pensaban que así como la 'U' se fue de Breña a Ate (aunque le haya ido muy mal en la mudanza), Alianza debía dejar La Victoria. Yo estoy convencido de que La Victoria no es solo problemas sino también identidad e historia, y que sacar al club del distrito podría ser una blasfemia parecida a que Boca tuviera que irse de la Boca. Por todo eso, acepté el reto como arquitecto.


ANTECEDENTES IMPORTANTES. Recordaba haber coordinado para la UNESCO la estrategia del exitoso plan de recuperación del centro viejo de Cartagena, en Colombia, dinamizando sus barrios pobres y conflictivos de Getsemaní y San Diego, de manera que participaran de la dinámica de turismo y servicios y no se les 'marginalice'.

Algo así ocurre ya en Capón, en el centro de Lima, y sucedía los domingos en la Plaza Italia, donde las madres de familia residentes servían comidas típicas y eso generaba un cuidado general con relación a la seguridad. Porque, de otra manera, se pierde a los visitantes, quienes mejoran la calidad de vida y los ingresos de los vecinos. Por eso, estudié detenidamente este caso especial y propuse el siguiente proyecto estratégico.

LAS VIRTUDES DE MATUTE. Como recordamos, Matute fue en los setenta un escenario bastante exitoso y atractivo, bien diseñado y con excelente visibilidad, a diferencia del llamado Monumental, donde hay que ir con largavistas y con casco para la salida, ya que está encerrado y obliga a miles de barras bravas a entrar y salir por un solo lugar, lo que agudiza el efecto de las frecuentes broncas.

Matute, en cambio, es céntrico y se ingresa y se sale de manera fluida, aunque en estos treinta años de crisis sucesivas se han venido acumulando conflictos de pobreza, delincuencia y drogas. 

Es cierto que cuando hay partidos la dinámica y la solidaridad blanquiazul establecen un cierto cuidado, un poco antes y un poco después -como en el entorno inmediato de Acho, en temporadas-, pero eso no basta para llegar y salir con tranquilidad, y menos para quedarse. 

El estadio es así una inversión desperdiciada, que solo cada quince días vive algunas horas de gloria


OBJETIVOS DEL PROYECTO. El estadio debe ser un espacio vivo, abierto a muchos usos culturales todos los fines de semana. También, un polo de desarrollo y liderazgo para La Victoria, y una sede social que invite a los aliancistas a hacerse socios.

La Victoria tiene muchas posibilidades interesantes y una clara identidad. Hay y hubo siempre peñas -como la histórica de La Valentina- y posee una gastronomía propia, además de estar cerca de fenómenos actuales fascinantes como Gamarra y de avenidas siempre dinámicas como Iquitos y Manco Cápac 

Cerca hay fenómenos de comercio especializado y servicios prestigiosos -las mejores vidrieras, talleres, ropa deportiva, guitarras artesanales-, y esta vecindad debe ser una potencialidad tonificante. Además, Matute es céntrico. Llegar y salir es fácil y fluido, a diferencia de lo que pasa en el muy malamente resuelto estadio de la 'U'.


LA NUEVA ALAMEDA DEL DEPORTE. En ese sentido, propongo rediseñar, como acceso principal -con amplios espacios para caminar y terrazas al aire libre- una atractiva alameda que genere valor y recuperación a la zona. Esta llevará directamente, y de modo seguro y bien iluminado, desde el zanjón y el Parque de la Reserva hasta la puerta de occidente del Alejandro Villanueva.

Eso facilitará que haya diferentes estacionamientos y paraderos cerca, y que las taquillas aumenten.

En ese bulevar hay que alentar también la presencia de servicios y comercios seguros, plurales y atractivos, que induzcan a caminar de ida y de vuelta, con fútbol y sin él. No solamente un divertido bulevar de la fama, temático y futbolero, donde comprar camisetas e imaginar las huellas y memorias de los chimpunes ilustres de los Baylón, 'Manguera', Valeriano, Félix y 'Huaqui', así como el 'Mago', Ormeño, Clemente Velásquez, 'Perico', el 'Nene' y Claudio (por cierto que, con generosidad aliancista, evocaciones de 'Lolo', Terry, Vides y Tito también serían bienvenidas). 

Invitar, además, que allí se pongan 'restoranes' y 'huariques' chinchanos, que haya dónde oír cajón y violín de El Carmen, y lugares para jóvenes y aspirantes a volver a serlo. Y, también, cine, teatro, turismo, espacios de cultura viva y dulces y pregoneros para recordar a Abelardo Vásquez.


EL NUEVO ESTADIO. La arquitectura que se propone complementa a la actual y crea un anillo de palcos y posibles tribunas que pueden venderse con abonos, así como una sede social generosa que invite a llegar temprano y quedarse tarde, y estacionamientos subterráneos a lo largo de la plaza de ingreso, permitiendo que exista seguridad y otras actividades más allá del fútbol.

Las estructuras metálicas propuestas por la arquitectura no solo son de gran esbeltez y transparencia, dando un resultado que no tendría nada que envidiar a los estadios de nueva generación del mundo, sino que, gracias al proyecto, prácticamente no se necesita tocar el edificio actual y así el estadio puede seguir funcionando mientras el anillo nuevo de tribunas se construye por etapas graduales en función de la demanda.

Ciertamente, los graves errores en el diseño del Monumental, y sus permanentes conflictos, han devaluado la idea de venta de palcos, que es exitosa en todo el mundo y fue decisiva para recuperar 'La Bombonera'. Pero lo que se podría ofrecer en Matute, a la mitad más uno de los peruanos, es un producto mucho mejor, en acceso, visibilidad y frecuencia de uso.

El proyecto está preparado para afinar el diálogo de los actores que lo deben materializar: la directiva de Alianza, sus importantes publicistas y sponsors, y hasta asesores externos o clubes hermanos como el Ajax u otros, que aquí tendrían un espacio formidable de desarrollo.

También, la Municipalidad de La Victoria, que revalorizaría todo un barrio cambiando conflicto por liderazgo y por rentas, y la Municipalidad de Lima, ya que la escala lo amerita. Y el IPD, a cuya programación Matute daría un refuerzo enorme. Y un largo etcétera abierto a la imaginación.

La atractiva arquitectura aún admite ajustes, sugerencias y coordinaciones, que cada uno de estos actores debe proponer, a modo de una gran alianza (Lima). Es un verdadero proyecto de desarrollo que rebasa lo puntual y sus calidades arquitectónicas, pues así se cambiaría absolutamente la dinámica de la zona 

Alianza Lima tendría merecidamente un estadio de hoy para cien años más. Para los nietos y bisnietos de Jefferson Farfán, que ya vendrán y hay que recibirlos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Todas las maquetas estan espectaculares, la primera maqueta del parque en donde es? quizas sea un parque zonal que ya construyeron. Bueno magnifico aporte, gracias! kay:

El render del estadio de la Alianza esta alucinante.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

toño said:


> QUE DICEN? PUEDO APORTAR MAS FOTOS DE ESTE TIPO EN ESTE THREAD?



Toño, me encanta esa actitud, haz un thread en proyectos con las fotos de maquetas que encuentres.

Muy buena idea, pero los subforos sirven para noticias de arquitectura por regiòn o paìs. 

Estoy segura que en los generales seràs tan bienvenido como en el foro colombiano

Saludos


----------

